# Oblivion - erster deutscher Trailer zum Tom Cruise-Film



## PCGamesRedaktion (10. Dezember 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Oblivion - erster deutscher Trailer zum Tom Cruise-Film* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Oblivion - erster deutscher Trailer zum Tom Cruise-Film


----------



## CptBlaueWolke (10. Dezember 2012)

erinnert seeeeeehr stark an Matrix?


----------



## Shadow_Man (10. Dezember 2012)

Und ich hab im ersten Moment an Elder Scrolls gedacht


----------



## Lukecheater (10. Dezember 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Und ich hab im ersten Moment an Elder Scrolls gedacht


 
Ich auch als ich von dem Film zum ersten Mal gehört hatte 

Dürfte hier im Forum aber wohl vielen passiert sein


----------



## Odin333 (10. Dezember 2012)

Es gibt so viele gute Schauspieler auf der Welt.
Warum musste es ausgerechnet Tom Cruise sein?

Da wäre mir Rowan Atkinson ja noch lieber.


----------



## springenderBusch (10. Dezember 2012)

Och, spricht mich irgendwie an.


----------



## z3ro22 (11. Dezember 2012)

tom cruise ist  ein guter schauspieler punkt.,


----------



## Enisra (11. Dezember 2012)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Es gibt so viele gute Schauspieler auf der Welt.
> Warum musste es ausgerechnet Tom Cruise sein?


 
oder einem Stein
Es wäre eine Win-Win Situation, ein Stein verhält sich nicht Peinlich in Talk Shows, gehört keiner Sekte an die Geld anbeten und auf einem schlechten Buch basieren, er kostet nicht so viel und vorallem:

Ein Stein kann besser Schauspielern


----------

